# c#, sql, string, datetime, bool(bit)



## vierlagig (20 Oktober 2007)

wie soll ich es sagen, INSERT geht, nachdem ich dann endlich herausgefunden habe, dass DATETIME als STRING und BIT als INT übergeben werden muss (also nicht true oder false, wie man es beim manuellen eintragen machen würde, sondern 1 oder 0) ... aber wie bekomm ich nun die daten zu einer ID wieder in meine comboBox und textBox?


----------



## vierlagig (20 Oktober 2007)

nimm doch einen dataReader ... jo, mach ich, mal sehen ob es geht... jo, geht! und nun mal als example:


```
sqlCommand.Connection = sqlVerbindung;
sqlCommand.CommandText = "SELECT * FROM bericht WHERE (id="+eintragID+")";
sqlVerbindung.Open();
SqlDataReader reader = sqlCommand.ExecuteReader();
while (reader.Read())
{
    comboBox1.Text = reader[0].ToString();
    ...
    checkBox1.Checked = reader.GetBoolean(4);
}
sqlVerbindung.Close();
```


----------

